# Dog Food Recall Alert!!!



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Fellow Dog Lover,

Because you signed up on our website and asked to be notified, I'm sending you this special recall alert. 
On July 2, 2015, the Maryland Department of Agriculture has issued a "Stop-Sale" order on Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried Chicken Patties dog food which has tested positive for Listeria bacteria. 

Listeria is not only dangerous to dogs, it can also be deadly to small children, the elderly and those with an autoimmune disease.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link:
Stella and Chewy's Stop-Sale Order and Potential Dog Food Recall 

Please be sure to share the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor

P.S. Not already on our dog food recall notification list yet? Sign up to get critical dog food recall alerts sent to you by email. There's no cost for this service.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw this - very sad as most of us think very highly of Stella & Chewys!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just fed my girls some for dinner:w00t:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

The lot number is: 111-15. The bags will have a use by date of April 23, 2016.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

So upset over this news.


----------



## Suzy B (Apr 30, 2015)

*Thx I will pass this on*

I don't use this because it is too much fat


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Have to be honest everyone I am not that horrified by dog food recalls anymore. It's become a regularity it seems, even with great companies. This same issue has been a problem with human foods in recent months as well.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm reading a lot about this and found this article to be very intresting - FDA is Testing Raw Pet Food (and only raw pet food) | Truth about Pet Food

I do feed mine S&C and will continue to do it so.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Way too much protein for a dog that has pancreatitis and liver issues but it is the best food ever. Most BYB can't afford to even feed this. This recall will not stop me from feeding this.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I checked my lots and they're fine...not worried and will continue to feed also. Thanks for the article Beatriz. I agree, I think they are witch hunting.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Kerry.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Soooo scary.......*

:goodpost:
Thank you so much for this information!!! I was horrified  when I read your post. *I went to dogfoodadvisor.com & signed up for their automatic email notifications about recalls, anyone else can do the same if they like.* I feed Baby Stella & Chewy's freeze dried chicken patties & their other flavors of freeze dried patties. Before I had read your post I had just placed a big online order for 5 more bags including the chicken..... I am going to go right now & check the bags I have for their lot numbers.... So far my boy hasn't gotten sick & I hope & pray he never does, or anybody elses dogs either.... :amen:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Baby has been eating the recalled food--horrified!!*



Dominic said:


> The lot number is: 111-15. The bags will have a use by date of April 23, 2016.



:smpullhair:
Here is a photo...I* just checked my bags of Stella & Chewy's & YES --to my complete HORROR Baby has been eating this tainted chicken food for a couple of weeks now....* there is only 1/4 of his 15. oz. bag of the freeze dried chicken patties left.... Baby seems to be ok, but now that I think about it 2 or 3 days ago he threw up a few hours after eating dinner. I'm not sure if he had the chicken or not that day because I rotate flavors from day to day. I'm praying :heart:Baby:heart: doesn't get sick from this.... :smcry:

I used to feed Baby home made cooked food, I mail ordered the D.I.Y. meal supplements from Justfoodfordogs in California & added it to their meal recipes which I used to make at home. I had stopped because those meals have a lot of rice & potatoes etc. in it. Thinking I was doing a good thing when I switched to the S&C FD raw patties. *Now I don't know what to do!!  *

I've thought about feeding *home made* *'raw' *meals but Baby doesn't' like to eat fresh raw, he will only eat freeze dried raw. My sis suggested I 'cook' Baby's meat & add supplements to it. I'm afraid to do this because I'm worried about not doing it right and leaving out important nutrients. This feeding business is so confusing!! I think I'll most likely go for it and make the long trip to famous Dr. Goldstiens clinic for the first time & see what advice they give about feeding.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sandy,

You have the batch they are doing a volunteer recall. Here's the link for S&C website where they address the whole story. 

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/stella-chewys-recall-notice/

I have posted this link before, it's a good read - http://truthaboutpetfood.com/fda-is-testing-raw-pet-food-and-only-raw-pet-food/


Glad to know she's not sick. I do have the freeze dried chicken and will continue to fed S&C to my dogs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/stella-chewys-recall-notice/

Stella and Chewy is addressing this now. Make sure you read in its entirety.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Dominic said:


> Sandy,
> 
> You have the batch they are doing a volunteer recall. Here's the link for S&C website where they address the whole story.
> 
> ...





Chardy said:


> Stella & Chewy?s Voluntary Recall Notice | Stella & Chewy's Pet Food
> 
> Stella and Chewy is addressing this now. Make sure you read in its entirety.


:ThankYou:
Thank you both so much for the links!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about and you have the proof of the hype that means Jack S.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

S&C is a very reputable company and is expanding the recall out of an abundance of caution, I believe you can trust them and use the non-affected batches with confidence.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I just spoke with Stella and Chewy customer service. They have hired a 3rd party investigation as to what could have possibly went wrong after the HPP was completed and to be safe they also recalled other items. They have no reports of any dogs getting sick from this with symptoms that listeria would cause. Dogs Naturally Magazine FB page is worried that this type of hype is just the tip of the iceberg for trying to stop raw feeding. I will try and post the link to that in a separate thread.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the only way I can share this information. Not sure if this will upload correctly from my iPhone. But I do know that I chose S and C because of HPP and Primal only uses HPP for poultry. Again FDA is probably tied in with Puruna Hills and all... Hope this helps to all that are feeding raw.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I had to look up HPP, learn something new everyday...Thanks Carol!

The High Pressure Pasteurization (HPP) Process


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Ugh, I feed S&C as her main food but thought I was safe since I never buy the chicken variety--but read the full notice and they are also recalling a couple of what I currently have at home (surf n turf patties in 6 lbs., carnivore crunch turkey recipe) and recalling the turkey meal mixers for dogs which I recently finished feeding her and threw out the bag. 

Will have to check when I get home to make sure they are not of the affected lots. Will probably never know about the turkey meal mixers since the bag is gone (and damage, if any, would have already been done). 

Seems like the company is addressing this in a transparent and straight forward way. I plan on continuing to use their food for Lily.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with others that Stella & Chewy's is a reputable company. They have responded in a most responsible way by voluntarily recalling additional lots that may have had cross contamination. They have also hired a 3rd party consultant to help with prevention of this in the future.

I like to say that you can tell the true character of a person (or in this case a company) by how they respond when things go wrong. As far as I can tell S&C is handling this appropriately.

I also have read enough to believe personally that the raw food industry is under intense scrutiny by the FDA with the intent of proving that it is harmful to people and pets. Something I disagree with entirely. 

FDA is Testing Raw Pet Food (and only raw pet food) | Truth about Pet Food

and

Pet Food Recalls |

I also am concerned that a lot of the raw pet food manufacturers are small, family businesses. S&C has become enormously popular and I hope they will weather this storm stronger than ever. If the FDA continues with this, many small companies will not go risk the raw pet food business and as consumers, we will have fewer and fewer choices. This makes me sad (and also mad)...

Terre & Denne


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

What I have is not included in the recall. Thankful.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My mom is at the bottom of a bag of one of the recalled chicken patties. Her toy poodle has not had any ill effects so far.


----------

